# Jackson 12/17/08 - 4/14/15



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. He was a special boy to all of us, an inspiration carrying on despite his illness, and doing it so very well. 
Run free sweet Jackson.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry Rita.... considering he was a year younger than my Jacks, this really hits hard and I can't begin to imagine how much this hurts. Give the "pup" extra hugs and remember all the good stuff.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*



2golddogs said:


> We had to say goodbye to a treasured friend today. How appropriate it was a rainy day as the raindrops mixed with our tears. Jackson was my first performance dog. How lucky I was! Not only was he talented but how he wanted to please. And that he did. Jackson took us on a journey I never thought possible to share with... a dog. He taught me so much. I have many pictures of Jackson with his trophies and ribbons, but this is how I remember him best. My silly, sweet, fun loving boy who loved his pink rubber ball. That ball is now forever retired. Jackson never knew a stranger and has left us with many stories to tell. Leaving the rally ring to eat cake and coming back to complete the course licking the icing off his lips, stealing toys from the neighbors' dog as well as the neighbors shoes, even coming home with a bra on his head. That is a picture we will never forget. You were the most talented counter surfer, even eating an entire pie and leaving the plastic cover untouched. My beautiful boy, you have left us too soon and my heart is broken. I will love you forever. Run free sweet Jackson, till we meet again
> 
> View attachment 517681


Rest in peace, sweet Jackson! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you.
I have added Jackson to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-5.html#post5592953


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes it was too soon, they all go too soon if ya ask me. My thought are with you and yours, it's a painful time, rejoice in the good times. Jackson will always be with you in spirit.
Run free Jackson


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a stunning dog and such a character. My heart hurts for you.

Sending a hug and my utmost sympathy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss Rita...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Goodbye beautiful boy - you lived with grace, always givings your best and have earned your wings this day.

2GoldDogs, I am sorry you lost your Jackson so young, and thank you for sharing so much of his grace and beauty with this forum.

Namaste Jackson.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry-RIP, handsome boy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Jackson.

I do not have to imagine how you feel I know exactly how it is. Heartbroken.
Sky above my house is full of stars tonight, one of them is Jackson's, telling you he is fine, his big brother Kosmo was right there waiting for him to run together again.

Run free sweet boy, run fast and strong!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I was not expecting to be reading this yet... I am so sorry. Sending my good thoughts and hugs your way. I hope time will heal some of the wounds left in your heart.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to read of Jackson's passing. He was a special one. You can see it in the expression on his face in that picture. You were so lucky to have had so many great experiences with him and shared his antics and zest for life. May his spirit run free and strong.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

While I was reading your post tonight with a huge lump in my throat, the song "What I did for love" started to play on my radio...Hugs


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. What adorable stories and memories. Hugs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful Jackson. I know the pain and emptiness of losing my partner, but not in what should be the prime of his life. Hugs are sent from Louisiana.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Jackson today. My heart aches for you. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He was so young, it's not fair is it. I hope you are able to find another special boy to fill your heart. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your beautiful boy Jackson. Far too young and I feel your pain. My sympathies are with you and your family. My Coby will keep him company, too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss! What a gorgeous boy your Jackson was!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you this morning. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jackson.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about losing your sweet boy. RIP beautiful Jackson, you will be missed...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jackson.
Such a beautiful and wonderful boy. 

Godspeed Jackson


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My heart aches for you and Cooper....RIP Jackson, may you run free, and find all our wonderful goldens that have gone before you...
Jackson was an awesome, awesome dog that we all knew and loved... So sad to see this happen to him... ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

So, so sorry for your loss. We lost our boy in July 2013, and the pain is still all too raw. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. He was far too young. This is a truly horrible disease. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to thank all of you for your kind words about Jackson. I was so touched this evening when I was contacted by Cooper's breeder and several members in PVGRC about setting up a fund in Jacksons' name to send to Dr. Modiano who is researching potential early tests for detecting hemangio and develop ne protocols for treatment. Maybe Jackson will make a difference in helping other goldens beat this awful cancer. This is what she posted:

Friends of Rita's are collecting for a special donation in Jackson's memory-Dr Modiano at the University of Minnesota is conducting a study pinpointing the cancer (hemangiosarcoma) that took Jackson's life. Please send checks to me Nora Hayes at 457 Route 71 Hillsdale NY 12529-made out to cash with "UMF, Fund # 2001" in the comment line. A wonderful supporter of cancer research will match our final amount! This awful cancer has taken way too many of our Goldens, let's contribute to the scientists trying to stop it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every dog comes to this world to make a difference, a difference in one person's life or in many. Some are so special and we think of them as angels on the earth. You must be very proud that your Jackson is one of them. It is nice what Cooper's breeder and your friends are doing in memory of sweet Jackson.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Jackson  run free sweet boy!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

This is really really great. Coby died of same thing. I was planning to start a Go fund Me in Coby's name if I can ever get around to it. Perhaps I will make this doctor a beneficiary as well. 



2golddogs said:


> I want to thank all of you for your kind words about Jackson. I was so touched this evening when I was contacted by Cooper's breeder and several members in PVGRC about setting up a fund in Jacksons' name to send to Dr. Modiano who is researching potential early tests for detecting hemangio and develop ne protocols for treatment. Maybe Jackson will make a difference in helping other goldens beat this awful cancer. This is what she posted:
> 
> Friends of Rita's are collecting for a special donation in Jackson's memory-Dr Modiano at the University of Minnesota is conducting a study pinpointing the cancer (hemangiosarcoma) that took Jackson's life. Please send checks to me Nora Hayes at 457 Route 71 Hillsdale NY 12529-made out to cash with "UMF, Fund # 2001" in the comment line. A wonderful supporter of cancer research will match our final amount! This awful cancer has taken way too many of our Goldens, let's contribute to the scientists trying to stop it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to be late with the condolences. I just heard. Please no you have my deepest sympathies. 

For what it's worth, I know a few great performance dogs who crossed the bridge last week. Guess they all had a special trial to attend. 

Run free Jackson!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't see this until this afternoon. Just want to say how sorry I am, many heartfelt thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It has been such a rainy and dreary day so I decided to spend the afternoon and finish Jackson's scrapbook. There were many tears this afternoon, but in going over his pictures, certificates and awards, I see what a beautiful but short journey we traveled together. There were ups and downs, but overall it was a wonderful and happy journey. I just hope he enjoyed it as much as I did. This is one of the last pictures I took of Jackson. Losing him so young has made it difficult to think about another pup. I was told about several wonderful pups and normally I jump at the chance to bring one home. This time is different and it feels so strange. I wonder if I will have another as special as Jackson. We had a very special connection from the first time we laid eyes on one another and it lasted until he closed his eyes for the last time. I will start looking this summer but it may take me a long time. Forever in my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful picture of you sweet Jackson. I fully understand what are you talking about, my Buddy was my heart dog like Jackson was yours. Hugs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just learned of Jackson's passing. What a beautiful boy. I was touched by your 'eulogy' to him--it made me think of Atticus--who we lost several years ago. I'm glad you have so many good memories of Jackson's life--as short as it seems to you to have been. They will sustain you in the tough times ahead. Our condolences to you; Rest In Peace, Jackson.


----------

